# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1c 7.7 и ПФРФ

## groozzz

В общем сабж:
Изначально при попытке перейти:
Отчеты=>Специализированные  =>Подготовка данных в ПФРФ 2010

выдавалась следующая ошибка:



```
ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФайлаНастроек);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийДляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1695)}: Неверное имя файла!
```

Бухгалтер че-то в этом окне(подготовки данных) потыкала, позаполняла, теперь:



```
ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФайлаНастроек);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийДляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1695)}: Неверное имя файла!
Пачки.УстановитьЗначение(1,"Номер",НомерПачки);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийДляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1743)}: Неверный идентификатор колонки!
```

Помимо последних ошибок - окно подготовки данных вообще не вылазит теперь. 


В чем косяк?

----------


## sfx09

косяк в релизе вашей базы. обновитесь до 305 версии. если обновляться не желаете (потом все равно будут проблемы) - удалите все файлы .pf из папки с базой (повторять итерацию будете постоянно после каждого использования обработки).

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 29 секунд_
опять же если вы имели ввиду ЗиК. в другой конфе - принцип тот же думаю.

----------


## groozzz

> косяк в релизе вашей базы. обновитесь до 305 версии. если обновляться не желаете (потом все равно будут проблемы) - удалите все файлы .pf из папки с базой (повторять итерацию будете постоянно после каждого использования обработки).
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 29 секунд_
> опять же если вы имели ввиду ЗиК. в другой конфе - принцип тот же думаю.



Извиняюсь, конфигурацию не написал. 
Бухгалтерский учет 4.5

Вот в чем проблема - так это в том что нет возможности обновить релиз полноценно. После последнего обновления все проведенные платежки слетели, пришлось восстановить из бекапа и с тех пор обновляется только отчетность.

Кстати, почему они все слетели (перепроводить с 2006 года все документы не охота) так и не удалось выяснить.

----------


## sfx09

варианты:
1. все-таки обновить конфигурацию. обратить внимание, что возможно платежки ваши нетипизированые - отсюда слетают проводки. для выявления - сравнить свою конфигурацию с конфигурацией типизированной того же релиза.
2. можете поставить последний релиз - оттуда взять отчет и попробовать внести в свою конфигурацию.
3. поискать "подготовку сведений для пфр" в виде внешней обработки.
4. при небольшом кол-ве людей использовать программу вроде spu_orb. так же можно выгрузить сотрудников в нее, используя "старую" версию отчета (удалив файлы .pf предварительно).

ну и не забывать про бекап.

_Добавлено через 10 минут 36 секунд_
ну и еще вариант - свернуть базу в копии, все что в прошлом оставить в старой базе, а новую свернутую копию - обновить, перепроводить придется на порядки меньше, и далее работать в ней. я обычно так и делаю (хоть и редко релиз обновляю - ибо сильно нетипизированая конфа, много времени уходит).

----------


## groozzz

4. при небольшом кол-ве людей использовать программу вроде spu_orb. так же можно выгрузить сотрудников в нее, используя "старую" версию отчета (удалив файлы .pf предварительно).



_Добавлено через 10 минут 36 секунд_
ну и еще вариант - свернуть базу в копии, все что в прошлом оставить в старой базе, а новую свернутую копию - обновить, перепроводить придется на порядки меньше, и далее работать в ней. я обычно так и делаю (хоть и редко релиз обновляю - ибо сильно нетипизированая конфа, много времени уходит).

-можно подробнее про эти пункты?

----------


## zas2004

я бы сделал копию базы и обновил до 521 релиза, чтобы бух сдала ПФР из копии и все

----------


## Mutantik

> В общем сабж:
> Изначально при попытке перейти:
> Отчеты=>Специализированные  =>Подготовка данных в ПФРФ 2010
> 
> выдавалась следующая ошибка:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


У бухгалтера на УСН (конфа 171-я) такая же ошибка:

Пытаемся зайти Отчеты=>Специализированные  =>Подготовка данных в ПФРФ 2010, получаем:



```
ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФайлаНастроек);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийДляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1705)}: Неверное имя файла!
Пачки.УстановитьЗначение(1,"Номер",НомерПачки);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийДляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1753)}: Неверный идентификатор колонки!
```

Скинул её базу на свой бук, открываю, захожу туда же: всё заходит, ошибка только верхняя вылазиет:



```
ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФайлаНастроек);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийДляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1705)}: Неверное имя файла!
```

Прошу помочь с решением проблемы. Какие действия нужно предпринять для её устранения?

----------


## gfulk

Смотрите второй пост. Человек все правильно написал. Ищите самый свежий файл *.pf . В каталоге базы, естественно

----------


## sfx09

> 4. при небольшом кол-ве людей использовать программу вроде spu_orb. так же можно выгрузить сотрудников в нее, используя "старую" версию отчета (удалив файлы .pf предварительно).
> 
> ну и еще вариант - свернуть базу в копии, все что в прошлом оставить в старой базе, а новую свернутую копию - обновить, перепроводить придется на порядки меньше, и далее работать в ней. я обычно так и делаю (хоть и редко релиз обновляю - ибо сильно нетипизированая конфа, много времени уходит).
> 
> -можно подробнее про эти пункты?



4. 
- скачать СПУ Орб - http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb_soft/6075.html, установить программу.
- в папке с базой данных 1С удалить .pf файлы. запустить "подготовку сведений для пфр", не обратить внимание на ошибку и сделать выгрузку в xml-файл(ы) индивидуальные сведения.
- открыть СПУ Орб -> Сделать загрузку из файлов ПФР -> руками проставить уплаты по сотрудникам (начисления вероятнее всего попадут правильно), либо высчитать проценты уплаты согласно формулам в помощи и проставить их группой (увы не всегда выходило у наших бухов, но бухгалтер бухгалтеру рознь сами понимаете).

5. инструкций по сверачиванию базы в интернете много. я для dbf-базы использую внешнюю обработку WRAP.ERT (та которая 110кб занимает), пока тьфу-тьфу не подводила. свертку делать только в копии (либо иметь копию несвернутой!). ну и вот собсно все подробно и с разными вариантами.
http://www.klerk.ru/soft/articles/1181/

по итогам свертки - если осв "до и после" совпадают (с высокой долей вероятности все прошло успешно) - обновляете релиз.

----------


## kidus

Мне обновление помогло.

----------


## groozzz

> Мне обновление помогло.


Буду экспериментировать когда период отчетностей закончится, а то щас бухгалтеру некогда особо, поэтому отложу на время.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> косяк в релизе вашей базы. обновитесь до 305 версии. если обновляться не желаете (потом все равно будут проблемы) - удалите все файлы .pf из папки с базой (повторять итерацию будете постоянно после каждого использования обработки).
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 29 секунд_
> опять же если вы имели ввиду ЗиК. в другой конфе - принцип тот же думаю.


Данные из базы не потеряются при удалении этих .pf?

----------


## groozzz

> Данные из базы не потеряются при удалении этих .pf?


Если рассуждать логически - не должны, ибо PF - расширение именно пенсионных доков.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Если рассуждать логически - не должны, ибо PF - расширение именно пенсионных доков.


а на практике?:)

----------


## groozzz

> а на практике?:)


судя по тому, что бух до сих пор не позвонила- практика с теорией не разошлись)))

----------


## sfx09

как я понимаю - в этих доках обработка держит предварительные расчеты, чтобы потом их быстро выгрузить в xml-файл. ничего с базой не случица.

----------


## dima4ka_63

спасибо за ответы:good:

----------


## gfulk

> Данные из базы не потеряются при удалении этих .pf?


Когда Вы нажимаете кнопку Заполнить, создаются пачки документов с работавшими сотрудниками. Именно эта информация (плюс начислено и уплачено) и сохраняется для того, чтобы следующее открытие было быстрее

----------


## kidus

Я сделал так: так как конфигурация сильно изменена от стандартной производителя, скопировал всю папку с конфой, обновил эту копию до 302 релиза (выше не было), сделал в копии отчет для пенсионного, а бухгатерия продолжила работать в старой конфе.

----------


## ehoo

> В общем сабж:
> Изначально при попытке перейти:
> Отчеты=>Специализированные  =>Подготовка данных в ПФРФ 2010
> 
> выдавалась следующая ошибка:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


косяк устраняется так:


```
ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФайлаНастроек());
```

или так


```
Сообщить(ИмяФайлаНастроек());
ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФайлаНастроек);
```

----------


## groozzz

Можно то же самое слегка подробнее? Куда это писать? И что писать как аргумент в ИмяФайлаНастроек()

----------


## ehoo

> Можно то же самое слегка подробнее? Куда это писать? И что писать как аргумент в ИмяФайлаНастроек()


Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  яПФР2010.Форма.Модуль

В строке 1695 ставьте две скобки и больше ничего. Аргумент не нужен.

----------

